# DSLR under 50k



## Faun (Oct 18, 2010)

I want to start with a new hobby apart from the usual tech addiction. I am looking for a good DSLR probably during the festive season of Diwali.

Share your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2010)

I would recommend 2 combinations

1. Canon 550D+18-55mm(kit lens)+50mm 1.8 =50k

2. Nikon D3100+18-55(kit lens)+nikkor 55-250mm zoom lens+50mm 1.8 = 50k


Acually Canon 550D is bit costly so u have to adjust with lenses

In Nikon option u can replace nikkor 55-250mm+50mm with a Nikkor 70-300mm which cost around 25k


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Disclaimer: I don't know much about DSLRs.

That said, Nikon D90 comes for about the 50k. Ask toofan or Stuge. Both are using it.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 18, 2010)

The Nikon D3100 will be great choice!


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2010)

Now I am not in for a raffle, am I ?

Someone cast another vote, please.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2010)

how about going to a nearby shop and getting a feel of the cams..
like
D3100 is very small and light
D90 has a pro feeling


----------



## icebags (Oct 19, 2010)

canon 450d is not available in market?


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

Faun, please PM toofan and Stuge. From what I can see in their pictures, D90 is a great camera. They may not have seen this thread.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2010)

^^done


----------



## paroh (Oct 22, 2010)

What is DSLR  and why are they costly so much?


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2010)

^Hehe. Digital Single Lens Reflex Camera.

Cameras for the pros. Advanced stuff for advanced photographers.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 23, 2010)

Nikon d3100 doesn't cut for me as it doesn't have AEB or auto bracketing .you will need this feature depending upon on your learning .

what is AEB 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobracketing

secondly ,what is important to you ? video or still or both ?

for that Canon 550D is the best in that range .

Nikon D90 is good for still photography ,but video is ok .


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 23, 2010)

Stuge u may be right...but the price difference between D3100 and 550D or D90 is nearly 15-20k...and thats huge sum for someone who dont know what to do with auto-bracketing(noob or newbie)


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2010)

now that stuge has given the link, everybody will know abt auto bracketing. its an advanced feature and manual bracketing actually has more learning aspects for a new comer.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 25, 2010)

icebags said:


> now that stuge has given the link, everybody will know abt auto bracketing. its an advanced feature and manual bracketing actually has more learning aspects for a new comer.



hmm I don't agree with that statement .AEB is not an advanced feature .


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 11, 2010)

Faun, Also get a tripod. Trust me its very helpful.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Nov 11, 2010)

No one mentioned the D5000 ? It costs 33.5k here with 18-55 kit lens and is a good camera


----------



## vampiredevil (Nov 18, 2010)

@Sid- I have a D5000 along with couple of lenses. In my words, it's great.
@Faun-You have to 1st decide on brand- Nikon/Canon/Sony/Olympus. Go to a mall and check which one fits ur hand perfectly because at the end of the day you have to carry it around. Nikon won the vote here for me in this case.
About the cameras on Canon, u can check on ebay.in. I checked it today morning and found few of the prices.
Canon 1000D - 21.3
450D- 32.8
500D @ 41.6.
You can pick one if you like depending on your choice and budget. Remember, Camera body may be temporary but lenses are more permanent. Even a simple 1000D gives amazing shots with a great lens.
Go through these websites as they have lot of info on DSLRs.
1. Digital Camera, DSLR and Lens Reviews | Cameralabs
2. Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ
These have Camera reviews, Lens reviews and even a section to help you select whether you really require a DSLR or not.

Hope this helps....

Cheers.


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2010)

Faun: You are starting the hobby.

If you think you can spend 50000.00 
1. go for 550D its best for the buck. And a middle range camera with general features. If video is also concern this is good in that also.
2. go for D90 if you think you will go far enough in photography. Its kit lens is very good.  mind this cam is 3 year old but still a very very excellent piece.
3. go for D3100 for its brilliant features in very low price. Its available for around 28k with kit lens and very good image quality. And This is all what you might need as you are just starting it as a new hobby. Why spend so much for the features which you don't even need. Video is also somewhat good.

And about auto bracketing. This depends upon what you shoot. But still very very less used feature and can be done better manually, in my opinion. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## gdatuk (Dec 15, 2010)

I got a Nikon D3100 with 32GB card, UV Filter, bag, and tripod for 32k. Its an awesome choice for starter like me. Learning curve is smoother


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2010)

gdatuk said:


> I got a Nikon D3100 with 32GB card, UV Filter, bag, and tripod for 32k. Its an awesome choice for starter like me. Learning curve is smoother



hmmm ur deal seems costly...how much did u pay for 32gb card.

Here in nagpur 3100 kit+4gb card+bag costs 27k (with bill and warranty)


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2010)

So the current best models r from Canon & Nikon......
Btw how much a tripod costs???


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> So the current best models r from Canon & Nikon......
> Btw how much a tripod costs???



Bro it really depends on u...Sony A33 and A55 have poor handling but great features...A55 is even considered D90's rival..
There r 'n' number of models to confuse us

Sorry I donno tripod pricing.


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2011)

Getting Nikon D90 from US soon 

Thanks guys for your guidance.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2011)

bro please also post the price so that we know the price difference..

In India we can have D90+kit with bill and warranty for RS.50k or $1100
Body only costs nearly 40k or Around $880


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2011)

^k sure

Which kit lens do you recommend ?

How is D7000 ?


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2011)

D7000 is another excellent piece form Nikon. And upgraded model from D90. Its best in its category also. Very good at low light conditions.

If have budget you can go for it without hesitation. If have more money to burn then go for canon 7D. 

But both D7000 and 7D are high megapixel cams so need equally good glass to make full use of its 16 or 18 mp sensors.


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2011)

^^Getting D7000
March be the time to embark upon an odyssey.


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2011)

Friends the time has come finally  Will be buying one within a week.

I am eyeing upon nikon D7000 and D300S

D7000 with kit lens is costing me 74k
D300s only body is costing me 74k

Pour in your comments and suggestions, which one is better.

While I do like the compact nature of D7000 and full hd video recording plus high ISO. Consider me as a novice though.


----------



## choudang (Mar 25, 2011)

for a novice, i would recommend nikon D3100 and Canon 550D as both has full HD recording and high iso @ 12800. no offense, but i would not recommend for going towards semi professional DSLR if your usage limited to family, traveling and a little bit of birding/wildlife. both has superior image quality and 1080p HD recording. i would go for lenses rather that spending on body. you will need 35mm along with 55-200 or 70-300, go for the body and spend on 18-300 lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2011)

@faun....choudang is right ...but if u r ready to spend on lens in comming months then its OK for us...its your money afterall

: Digital Photography Review

Compared both of them and most things r similar...But still I would say go for D7000 coz it have the newer Nikon sensor with better low light images...


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2011)

Finally bought D7000  Posting sample pics in The Photography Thread and D7000 pics in Post your latest Purchase thread.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

do we get any USB cable too with nikon D3100?? 
i have purchased this cam from abroad.. bt have got any cable.. 
can you guys suggest me wht to do now?


----------



## Sounava (Apr 26, 2011)

No they keep the cost of D3100 down buy not supplying cables. You can buy a cheap SD Card reader if you don't want to purchase the cable.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 26, 2011)

so any particular brand for this cable? nikon or canon??


----------



## banskt (Apr 26, 2011)

Great buy. Congrats.

Edit: I did not see your last post, before recommending the D5100. hence post edited.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 27, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> so any particular brand for this cable? nikon or canon??


Obviously you will buy Nikon cable for Nikon camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2011)

The cam have a mini usb slot so just get any usb to mini usb cable ant it will work fine


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ KK thanks..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ KK thanks..



I am telling you this coz I have a cable which I use for my printer/card reader/Nokia 3110 and Nikon D3100 DSLR


----------



## Sounava (Apr 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> The cam have a mini usb slot so just get any usb to mini usb cable ant it will work fine





sujoyp said:


> I am telling you this coz I have a cable which I use for my printer/card reader/Nokia 3110 and Nikon D3100 DSLR


Wow then its really cool. D5000 uses a proprietary cable.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2011)

oooh this propritory thing is real bad...I was really frustated by all the propritory accessories of sonyericsson


----------



## ico (May 23, 2011)

Faun said:


> Finally bought D7000  Posting sample pics in The Photography Thread and D7000 pics in Post your latest Purchase thread.


How much did you get it for? I am also bent on getting Nikon D7000.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

74k with default kit lens (18-105), got it from a local dealer.


----------



## SyNMeL (Jul 10, 2011)

Faun.. Could you please tell me from where you bought the DSLR in Pune? 

Thank You


----------

